# Is your living space decorated 'like a furry'?



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 22, 2011)

Is your room, house, or apartment decorated in a way someone might guess you're part of the fandom? Or at least that you have thing for a particular animal? Maybe more than just a couple poster/paintings of animals, an _abundance_ of stuffed animals laying on the Sofa(s) and bed, collectible animal figurines littered about on the shelves, etc? Your desktop wallpaper? lol

------------------------

I have stuffed animals everywhere. They range from the non-specific like a sackboy plush and a small crab, to the more specific like the two Tigers I have, one medium and one large. A large tiger blanket I'm using as a futon cover, as well as some Tiger wall decorations.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a bunch of fox plushies around my room and a few fox figurines. That's about it.


----------



## Recel (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a few drawn pictures of wolfs (not self-done) in my room and blanket with a wolf on it, but thats about it. I dont overdue the furry thing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a few plush toys hanging from my curtain rod, and my cat-eared hat on my mirror. 

Otherwise, no.
Probably the only thing someone would conclude from looking at my room is that I am a lazy slob with way too much stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Bad-dragon product I use as a paperweight, real fox tail, preserved squirrel heart necklace around the door, 2 collars, various sketches scattered around, and a poster of a wolf.

I am unfortunately either a furry or a lonely bachelor.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of posters and wallpapers of bats, but nothing that could be considered "furry".


----------



## Elessara (Apr 22, 2011)

Animal figurines and stuffed animals /= furry

The only way to know if a fur is a fur by his/her living space is by the amount of fur porn EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 22, 2011)

Mm. I have some plastic animal masks and some animal figurines, I don't think anyone would suspect just from those, though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 22, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Animal figurines / stuffed animals /=/ furry
> 
> The only way to know if a fur is a fur by his/her living space is by the amount of fur porn EVERYWHERE.


 A lot of furries like stuffed animals, though.

It's like guessing someone's a goth by having a lot of black clothes.
Black clothes aren't exclusive to goth, but it's still a fairly common trait of the fandom.


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2011)

Decorating your home "like a furry" is a stupid idea, and you should feel bad.

...that being said, I have tons of songbird figurines and pictures everywhere. It's excessive.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 22, 2011)

I have various cut-out of animated animal art xP I also have quite a few, old, stuffed animals. Apart from that, well my room is a junk yard which desperately needs clearing out.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope.  I tend to decorate like an old lady who's into steam-punk, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Azure (Apr 22, 2011)

I got a few things. My hello kitty blanket, some my little ponies, a stuffed otter or two and a lemur, and a rippin wolf t-shirt. Other than that, no. But my friends don't give a shit.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 22, 2011)

Rooms decorated in wolf memorabilia creep me the shit out. :[
Like upon walking into the room, I want to walk out. I don't feel comfortable in there for whatever reason.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have a Bad-dragon product I use as a paperweight



what

I don't think mine is _too_ scalefagish. 2 large and 2 small statue things, a poster, and a little plastic alligator[sup]*[/sup].

*I needed to spend an extra pound to get free shipping and got that.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 22, 2011)

Not in the slightest. I keep my shameful secrets hidden from the world.

My living space is decorated like a hoarder. Because I'm a hoarder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

-_-
<.<
@.@
Let's just say I have ALOT of furry stuff.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 22, 2011)

I have some old painting of a dog in my room, along with this like porcelain deer, and a pair of antlers. Nothing that really stands out as furry at all.
I can swear the dog is looking down at me while I sleep though.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> what
> 
> I don't think mine is _too_ scalefagish. 2 large and 2 small statue things, a poster, and a little plastic alligator[sup]*[/sup].
> 
> *I needed to spend an extra pound to get free shipping and got that.


mine's only a medium, but it's still pretty hefty. plus i might as well use it for something useful when not for the intended purposes. 

i wrote a review of it and now i get creepy messages occasionally


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one plush skunk... So... no.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive got a raccoon and an otter plush stuffed in the sides of my bed somewhere, some doodles I did on my wall, and a rabbit pelt on the wall
Does that count :V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an otter puppet and an otter figurine. That's about it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 22, 2011)

My room is a disorganized mess right now, but even if I cleaned it, I still wouldn't call it furry. 

I have a few stuffed animals piled in a corner on my bed. I also have a few little figurines on my desk and a really old picture of Willow taped to my wall. 
And then there's my hats. :T

The stuff in my room once I clean it up will resemble a lonely anime nerd more than it will a furry.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> mine's only a medium, but it's still pretty hefty. plus i might as well use it for something useful when not for the intended purposes.
> 
> i wrote a review of it and now i get creepy messages occasionally


 
I... I don't even... At least it's not a large. Those things are fucking scary. :C


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I... I don't even... At least it's not a large. Those things are fucking scary. :C


 
I want to get a large Chance just so I can use it as a blunt weapon while yelling "PREPARE YOUR ANUS!"

i also ordered the wrong size, i meant to get a small


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I want to get a large Chance just so I can use it as a blunt weapon while yelling "PREPARE YOUR ANUS!"
> 
> i also ordered the wrong size, i meant to get a small


 
Epic. as. fuck.
Makes sense... so.. whatcha get? :V


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 22, 2011)

Hehe. I have a sister-in-law who was sweet on owls. Owl artwork all over their living room for several years. She has since switched to tigers.As for me, I have a rather large collection of Looney Tunes items and framed posters. My entertainment center displays Ron Lee figurines of Bugs Bunny and Wile E. Coyote. Also bobble heads, pewter and die cast figures, also vinyl and plastic. LT-theme switch plates and collectable plates with scenes from classic cartoons hanging on the wall. Several LT Christmas ornaments by Hallmark and a bunch from the former WB Studio Store. Several ceramic figural coffee mugs (non-microwave safe) and cookie jars of LT characters. I'll stop there.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Epic. as. fuck.
> Makes sense... so.. whatcha get? :V


 Ikr?
werewolf in 5, color is dark natural


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4743164/ <---- one side of my room. Sofa has been replaced by a futon since. (pic is old)


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I want to get a large Chance just so I can use it as a blunt weapon while yelling "PREPARE YOUR ANUS!"
> 
> i also ordered the wrong size, i meant to get a small


 
The hells a Chance and why do you want to use it like a weapon?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> The hells a Chance and why do you want to use it like a weapon?


 
Google "bad-dragon". It will become clear.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Google "bad-dragon". It will become clear.


 
Oh gawd what was all that ;w;


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Oh gawd what was all that ;w;


A place for creepers like me (C)


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 22, 2011)

My room is completely barren other then essentials for life.

All of my stuff is in the basement.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Oh gawd what was all that ;w;


 *Giggles*
We all know Kaizy's gonna buy a BD toy now. He's too turned on not to. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Giggles*
> We all know Kaizy's gonna buy a BD toy now. He's too turned on not to. :V


What, I never said that ;w;
Why would I want one of those


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> What, I never said that ;w;
> Why would I want one of those


 
Because you're Kaizy! 
Everything you deny is true. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Because you're Kaizy!
> Everything you deny is true. :V


You liar 8C


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> You liar 8C


 
You deny that I'm being honest, which makes it so that I'm telling the truth. :V

I'm so bored. D:


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You deny that I'm being honest, which makes it so that I'm telling the truth. :V
> 
> I'm so bored. D:


THAT DOESNT MAKE SENSE ;w;
*sob*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> THAT DOESNT MAKE SENSE ;w;
> *sob*


 
I swear to god, you're the replacement for the old Willow. XD


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope. I haven't decorated at all... unless you count my bookshelves (big one for books, big one for movies and a small one for comics) and bedspread (currently it is blue/white striped) but those don't give it away at all. I should probably get around to putting things on my walls.

One of my roommates... I'd think she was a furry if I didn't already know she isn't. She LOVES drawing dragons (and is pretty good at it) and has pictures of those (and various anime pictures) all over her bedroom. Though, I was just looking around her DA and there is a picture that she drew of herself as a wolf... so who knows. I did explain furry to her when we met, but she may have just been pretending that she didn't know what it was. lmao


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Last time someone came over, their response was, " 'the fuck?"


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Last time someone came over, their response was, " 'the fuck?"


 
Was it because of your furry stuff, or was it because you were wearing a dress?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Was it because of your furry stuff, or was it because you were wearing a dress?


 Furry stuff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2011)

I have touhou and anonymous posters and a few touhou plastic figures.

So yeah, my living space is decorated like a furry/loser.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I have touhou and anonymous posters and a few touhou plastic figures.
> 
> So yeah, my living space is decorated like a furry/loser.


 Hey I've never played touhou, where can I get it?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Dark Natasha Print, and a Golden Wolf print. I guess that along with my con badges hanging from somewhere, and a disused fur-suit head one could gather that the person who owns the room might be a furry. But you'd have to really look. My room is more fantasy decorated than anything with my collection of dragons and dragon look alike.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 22, 2011)

Why would I decorate my room with a furry style?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey I've never played touhou, where can I get it?


 
Buy it in Japan, or download it.
Warez is against the rules and Touhou's off topic, contact me elsewhere.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Why would I decorate my room with a furry style?


 
Same reason some might decorate their room with anime related stuff, or game related stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess I have got some bird stuff, like assorted feathers, a small sculpture of an eagle I did in a basic 3D design class, and a large painting with birds that I've been neglecting to work on.  The bird mask that I made in my first woods studio is on display elsewhere in the house, but that's really about it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a couple pieces of art work hanging on my walls, a dragon callender
And loads and loads of plushies everywhere.  Even My bedspread has cartoon like animals on them lol


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Apr 22, 2011)

The closest thing to a decoration of any sort that you'll find in my vicinity is the collection of three unopened AJAX bottles standing in a row by a wall.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 22, 2011)

Take down the NakamaCon poster, and my room says person who likes animals or nature rather than furry. 9 pics of various animals (Mostly wolves and eagles, as they are the most common things to find) a few small statues, and a peacock feather on my wall.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 23, 2011)

My room isn't even decorated. I have blue walls, a dart board, airsoft guns lying around, a box of .22 LR rounds, and a small bookshelf. Hell, I have no form of organization at all. Its a usual room, and my PC background is Bender from Futurama shooting out of a limo.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

I think when I decide to surround my room with bird material I'll also take care with the other posters, to kind of throw people off. Poster of bird, poster of dude and alien chilling in space, poster of bird, poster of the ghost busters versus jesus, poster of bird. Etc...


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 23, 2011)

*looks around room*

Uh...Massive collection of MLPs and cat figurines. A couple plushies, some Beanie Kids lying around. And of course the cat ears on the table. I guess that counts.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 23, 2011)

The closest thing to furry decorations I have in my room is the shelf full of beaver stuff my parents get me because its my critter. They don't know I chose it to use for my character.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 23, 2011)

Does a rainbow pile of Yoshi plushies count? Some of them have magnetic hands. Magnetic hands, for clinging! Aaaa~


----------



## Xegras (Apr 23, 2011)

Blues said:


> Does a rainbow pile of Yoshi plushies count? Some of them have magnetic hands. Magnetic hands, for clinging! Aaaa~


 
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


 
It's okay if you're a girl. :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2011)

Does porn on the walls count? :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Blues said:


> Does a rainbow pile of Yoshi plushies count? Some of them have magnetic hands. Magnetic hands, for clinging! Aaaa~


 
A rainbow pile of Yoshis would be SOOOOOOOOOOOO epic. :O


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A rainbow pile of Yoshis would be SOOOOOOOOOOOO epic. :O


 
Let's dive into them like an adorable pile of leaves. :3c

Xegras and his manliness can't come.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 23, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> My room isn't even decorated. I have blue walls, a dart board, airsoft guns lying around, a box of .22 LR rounds, and a small bookshelf. Hell, I have no form of organization at all. Its a usual room, and my PC background is Bender from Futurama shooting out of a limo.


 
Not too different from my room. Blue walls, airsoft guns lying around, target for them lying around, large bookshelf, bed, computer desk, and dresser with stereo on top. My background is a kitten looking through the spokes of a mountain bike.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 23, 2011)

I have nothing furry related decor in my room. in fact, the only thing even related to furryness is my sketchbook


----------



## Xegras (Apr 23, 2011)

Blues said:


> Let's dive into them like an adorable pile of leaves. :3c
> 
> Xegras and his manliness can't come.


 
T_T

I never get to do anything fun.


----------



## Twinmold (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a wolf blanket. Does that count? Plus a sword very close to where I sleep.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 23, 2011)

Good lord, no.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2011)

No; I have absolutely nothing even remotely related to furries in my whole house.


----------



## Seas (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a small dragon figurine which I found in a village market years ago.
But it fell down the shelf and broke.
So, nothing at all now.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have anything "furry" in my room.
No stuffed animals, animal figurines or posters.

I'm boring :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 23, 2011)

Only a few porn posters, plus a dog dildo that I use as a doorstop.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 23, 2011)

No one would ever guess I was furry if they saw my room. It's full of metal band and hockey posters... and a big Kat Von D poster.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes... I have at least six badger portraits in my living room, bedroom, bathroom, etc.

:V



Vukasin said:


> No one would ever guess I was furry if they saw my room. It's full of metal band and hockey posters... and a big Kat Von D poster.


 
Aha! Hockey!

All metalhead Canadians are furries.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2011)

My room doens't have much in it. More books than anything else. I also have a few fantasy swords and such on my walls; nothing furry though. Closest thing to a furry related item would be this awesome Yoshi plush I have, but that doesnt' really count and I just wanted an excuse to mention owning it :3


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 23, 2011)

I sleep in a giant vat of plushes their so cuddly~!


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

What.

No. 

Why.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

i have a shit ton of empty beer bottles. is that furry y/n


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got pictures of wolves everywhere... four large posters of wolves and I've been getting a wolf calender which has a picture for every month so I've got three years of those stuck up as well.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2011)

I have dolphin blankets, dolphin and orca stuffed animals, orca pictures, and dolphin statues. I like dolphins...


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't deliberately decorated my room in years. I'm a lazy ass, you see.

Even if I did, I can't think of many tasteful ways for a man to mix rabbits into his decor.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a dog. Is that furry.

Actually it's a puppy and it's loouuuuud. :[


----------



## Esplody (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope. One would say my living space is "Soul Crushingly Utilitarian" apart from the gentle glow of my numerous computers and devices. I keep telling myself I need to add a little....wazza wazza, Buuuuuut I've never been much of a "plushie" guy. Apart from a quick browse of my history, nobody could ever guess I'm a furry.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the business card of one artist I commissioned at a con. That's all the furfag decor I have.


----------



## mitchau (Apr 24, 2011)

Do I decorate my room like a furry?

Yes, it's fucking filthy.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 24, 2011)

I used to have animal plushes all over my room. then mum forced me to give them to charity. if it wasnt for her I would probably be a insane plushophile. now I just have like a drawing of a fox that I bought of some artist in brighton while I was on holiday on my wall.

oh ya. and my blanket thats made of patches of fur made up from various big cats. (dont worry, its fake fur.)


----------



## RattleCan (Apr 24, 2011)

My room is maxed out with animal skulls, waterfowl wings, and other animal body parts. Not because I'm a furry but because I'm a hunter and proud of the animals I hunt. I usually keep a token from the critters I hunt in a way to earn respect for the sport-- not for showing off trophys but I use them to teach kids about the sport of hunting and I love when people ask me about particular skulls and whatnot because I love to talk about the creatures I hunt as individuals. Some see it as creepy, but I do it out of respect for what I kill.

I also have an abundance of plushies, figurines, posters, all the usual. Again, not so much because I'm a furry. I'm a Wildlife & Fisheries major in college, so people are always giving animal related things as gifts and I love collecting things for all animal species, not just the usual canines or felines or such.

Lastly, I collect dragon figurines. But this was merely a collection before joining furry fandom and perhaps part of the inspiration behind my own dragon scalie and still not really because of the fandom.

So I guess you can call it "like a furry," but not because of the fandom. Just because I'm an animal nerd anyway


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 24, 2011)

I have an almost painful abundance of horse figurines, posters, plushies, etc. but I don't think8 it really comes off as furry. It's generally accepted for girls and women to like horses, so it's not too weird. They have entire magazines and such for horse paintings, statues, and general decor so my style of decoration will just mature over the years. 

Now if I plastered my con badges on the wall, got my commissions blown to full size and stuck my horse hat on the front door, yeah, it'd be furry.


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

My 'living space' is about as far away from furry as possible. It's neat, tidy, and (usually) very clean without even a hint of animal themes.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 24, 2011)

there's nothing to suggest I'm a furry in my room


----------



## WingDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Not really.....I've got some stuffed beanie dogs/bears/cats. Some Zoids models, Movie posters currently have Tron, African Cats, Cpt. America, Take me Home Tonight, The losers, Shutter Island, Sucker Punch (I've got about 60 posters and 8 banners. The perks of working for the movies) and a 12 ft' long BOLT banner as well as a Super 8 banner not yet on my wall. A wood sculpture of a Coyote and a Shark some ceramic and wood Parrots.

Take it or leave it, would you if not knowing what a furry was, have any idea that something was up?

Maybe if you looked at my movie collection you could figure it out. Robin Hood, Bolt, Balto, Oliver and Company....Disney disney disney....blah


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2011)

I have.... a bunch of lego and gundam shit.

Nope.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 25, 2011)

No. Maybe a little bit when I move out, however.

In fact, good luck finding out unless:
My computer monitor is currently set to the input hooked to my Dell Optiplex which has a Vulpine Studios Wallpaper. My regular PC desktop is just a landscape.
You open my Macbook or my Dell notebook, which feature risquÃ© drawings of Mark Thompsons Felicia.
You open my closet, in which you fill find a tail hanging on a hook.
You find my con bag from Further Confusion 2011 which has some printed furry material in it, (Good luck, I don't even know where that is anymore).


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2011)

no its not cause furries dont like my dead animals


----------



## cybermaid (Apr 25, 2011)

Got some prints on the wall and even a few framed. Got lots of dragon statues and elephant figurines too, but those are my gf's. Some pluchies here and there, and a cat who sheds like crazy making the whole damn apartment "furry"


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a shitton of books - fiction, artbooks, game guides, comics and graphic novels - and my current computer space has a few Pokemon, and Digimon figurines. That's about it, my room at my parents' house still has all my plushies, but I wasn't specific to one animal.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 25, 2011)

I have staffed animals around the room and random stuff.


----------



## BlueSnail (Apr 25, 2011)

No, as I do not consider myself a furry.

I do have a giant Dalek poster though. And several stuffed animals for some reason.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a few furry sketches and a big, beautiful piece of art by TaniDaReal on my bedroom walls. I bought them at conventions and may as well have them on show. I also have a print of a painting of a hare, and a ceramic one on my windowsill.

Once it's repainted, though, I won't have any posters or prints up.

My fursuit and tails etc. are out of sight in my cupboard, but I have a real, pretty black fox tail hanging under my window. I think it's normal enough to not count as furry, though the photos of friends and suiters on my wardrobe might clear that up. x3


----------



## Bir (Apr 25, 2011)

Animal related.. 

Living room: 
Statue of cheetah
Statue of Giraffe
Painting of a stuffed Fennec Fox plush
Several yarn tails in my art cabinet

Dining room: 
Statue of a peacock
Painting of a bobcat
Drawing of a stuffed squirrel carcass with a doll head and a duck wing
Two ceramic hanging fairies
an unfinished dog painting by my little sister
Tiny wooden fox scuplture
Tiny plastic cheetah

Hallway: 
Wolf sculpture 
unfinished dog painting by my other little sister

Bathroom: 
Painting of a peacock

Attic (my room):
Wax wolf candle
Anthro gryphon my dad accidentally hung sideways
Paintings of animals littler the place, including a goat, two foxes, an owl...
A dragon goblet
A dragon statue
A dragon candle thing that lights up the eyes and mouths of the dragon when it has a candle in it
A dragon inspired chess set
A bunch of yarn tails hanging from everywhere


...........

-reads my list-

Holy shit. XD


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the great pleasure of seeing the inside of a furry's room today.

Wolves everywhere.

Wolf posters on the walls, wolf the floor, wolf bed sheets. He'd painted a wolf directly onto the walls. He even had wolves howling at the moon on his shirt.

Honest to blog I was so creeped out.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2011)

The only uniquely furry decorations on display in my house are a small collection of books on my bookshelf and two framed pictures: A print of "Stance" (by an artist whose name escapes me), and the original "Kayesuiseiseki" watercolor I won in an auction by FA user itsatrap.


----------



## israfur (Apr 26, 2011)

lol no, I'm living with my man and his sister's family. That'd be waaaayyyyyy too awkward, ima wait till I move into my own place.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2011)

hmmmm...

Does a Chinese flag with a Dragon count?

Or how about a poster of Deathwing?


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> Does a Chinese flag with a Dragon count?
> 
> Or how about a poster of Deathwing?



Well, I have six or seven stuffed wolves of varying sizes, a lot of Furry art, some statuettes, and a werewolf calendar so people might know that I'm a Furry. I also have a rare liquor bottle collection (I consider them art) on the shelves and a Japanese flag (I love video games and anime) adorning the door to my bedroom.


----------



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't say my living space is decorated "like a furry" since I've had most of the stuff I have since before I even found out what "furry" was. (Which was this year.) 

I have tons and tons of stuffed animals, retro micky mouse sheets, a pikachu plushie backpack, a giant lion plushie on my bed, a lamp that is made out of a panda plushie, a shit ton of vynil figurines and pokemon figurines, a pokemon poster, a painting of a snow leopard, a picture of some lions, a chain of stuffed animals that have magnet hands hanging from my fire sprinkler thingy, a collection of DVDs and manga books some of which could be considered "furry" (the lion king, fox and the hound, etc), and nowadays, all of my ears and tails and paws hanging from a coat rack on my door. I also have a My Melody toothbrush and a little soap dish with bears on it, oh yeah, and a lion soap dispenser.
Oh and then there's my dishes, which I collect from thrift stores and are all plastic with little animals or pictures on them. Also have a bunny sippy cup.....and some panda footie PJs....and.....well....no that's it I think.

I am just obsessed with cute stuff. My friends I made recently that have been furries for a while think it's hilarious how much "furry" stuff I have though. I never really thought of it that way until recently.


----------



## Jude (May 3, 2011)

Just a giant plush tiger and a bunch of Sonic the Hedgehog plushies.
I got those when I was, like, ten though.


----------



## nightmarethestallion (May 3, 2011)

Nothing, besides my secret stash of collars. I stole some of my sister's horsey stuff X3
BUT ONCE I MOVE OUT
*fursplosion*


----------



## iKnitPies (May 3, 2011)

My room only  has a mattress, computer and a pile of clothes.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2011)

Just a head's up, if you're a guy over the age of 12 and you have stuffed animals, that's not normal and therefore counts as furry.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Just a head's up, if you're a guy over the age of 12 and you have stuffed animals, that's not normal and therefore counts as furry.


 My dad has a plush otter on his desk...

Shit, I guess he's a furry too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 4, 2011)

Just some plushes (Piplup, Flareon, Arctic Fox, Red Fox, Husky, Grey Wolf) and one DIY-framed print by Aura that I need to hang up.


----------



## Qoph (May 4, 2011)

Not at all.  I even have my AC badges stowed away in a drawer.


----------



## Xenke (May 4, 2011)

I have a Rango poster on my wall.

Some furries would say that's a furry thing to do.

I say it's just an awesome movie, so stfu.


----------



## ArielMT (May 4, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Just a head's up, if you're a guy over the age of 12 and you have stuffed animals, that's not normal and therefore counts as furry.


 
I was on a ship of furries, then.  :V

Seriously, so many guys brought stuffed animals aboard that it was written explicitly into the ship's berthing inspection policy: No more than one could be left out on a rack; any more than one all had to be stowed.  My only inspection hit was stowing all but two by mistake.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 4, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Not at all.  I even have my AC badges stowed away in a drawer.



Oh that reminds me, I do proudly display my FurCon badge on my bookshelf.



ArielMT said:


> I was on a ship of furries, then.  :V
> 
> Seriously, so many guys brought stuffed animals aboard that it was written explicitly into the ship's berthing inspection policy: No more than one could be left out on a rack; any more than one all had to be stowed.  My only inspection hit was stowing all but two by mistake.


 
Logic fails me here. Why stow all but one? Why not stow 'em all?
(I don't know where you would "stow" them, so I assume in a reasonably accessible place?)


----------



## Octa (May 4, 2011)

BlueSnail said:


> No, as I do not consider myself a furry.
> 
> I do have a giant Dalek poster though. And several stuffed animals for some reason.


 "EXTEEEERRRRRRMINATE!!!" EXTEEERRRMINATE!!!"- The Dalek just screams furry, I mean come one.

I guess, you wouldn't get any hint that I am a furry unless you went looking through my closet and found my tail and con books, but nothing is readily visible.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 4, 2011)

I just have two custom made stuffed animals and a lion I won from the fair. Also my desktop background is a picture I drew.


----------



## 00vapour (May 4, 2011)

lets see here...


Aeon flux poster, rush poster, an The Oatmeal poster (link), this framed  and a whiteboard with a sole anthro fox face on it.


not at all.


----------



## KatWarrior (May 4, 2011)

Honestly when I read "like a furry" I had the mental image of a room decorated like an animal den with furry fetish posters on the walls (or hell, furry fetish "cave paintings"). I have yet to see anyone admit to that. XD

As for myself, no. When it's not packed up, my home decor consists over various wall-hangings and nick-knacks from Eastern Asia. I also have a collection of cats from around the world and too many stuffed animals for a woman my age, but anyone could have that.


----------



## ArielMT (May 4, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Logic fails me here. Why stow all but one? Why not stow 'em all?
> (I don't know where you would "stow" them, so I assume in a reasonably accessible place?)



Technically, they're treated like pillows: they aren't going to do more harm than that if the ship rolls enough for any to fall off, but the fewer that have the chance, the better.  About stowing them, most berthing compartments have about five inches of storage space underneath the rack's mattress and a row of regular wall lockers designed to hold uniforms and personal effects.  It's not a lot of space, mind you, but it's enough.


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 5, 2011)

I have a wolf calendar and thats it. I did order a big plush wolf and its in shipping at the moment.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Just a head's up, if you're a guy over the age of 12 and you have stuffed animals, that's not normal and therefore counts as furry.


 What if I identify as female? :U


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What if I identify as female? :U



Then you are clearly not a guy.

Gender is between your ears, not your legs.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 5, 2011)

Not really. I have an old Starfox Assault poster hanging on the wall that I haven't bothered to take down. That's the only thing in my room that could be considered even remotely "furry".


----------



## Brazen (May 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What if I identify as female? :U



Depends on how other people identify you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 5, 2011)

Not really. The only things I have about that would suggest my furryism is....

Nothing... :/

I did want to get some posters or something though.


----------



## Cain (May 5, 2011)

So, OP, You're pretty much asking: Is your living space decorated with posters of furry porn, and shit from BadDragon?


----------



## Shukie (May 5, 2011)

My and my boyfriends bedroom... I have my "furfag board" with all my conbadges... And my bookshelf has a custom plushie of my fursona on it, and will be the storage place for my fursuti head. thats about it. i got som eplushies about the bedroom, but thats normal for a girl to have.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 5, 2011)

My room is filled with all kinds of posters and plushies and i have an anthro bedsheet and i...
Fuck it tbh i have nothing even remotely furry.


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

In a word: no.

My room is decorated rather haphazardly. I have several posters of different types of tea, this coffee poster, some other food-related posters, enough cookbooks to start a small bookstore, and several human taxidermy parts.

If anything, my room belongs to a cannibal.


----------



## emikochan (May 5, 2011)

..Yeah, I'm surrounded by my furry art (half is mature ), have a cat's bell and my cat ears on my desk, furry leggings in my wardrobe... Hehe 

Oh and a plushie bear somewhere :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Depends on how other people identify you.


 Yeah, I'm fucked... :<


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Depends on how other people identify you.


 
no, fuck off.


----------



## anero (May 5, 2011)

I have a bunch of band posters and a hung up jersey. 

The only thing remotely furry-related is a Ottawa Senators teddy-bear. His name is Strangle, since that's what the Sens do best. Choking.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2011)

I live in the stomach of a whale.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 5, 2011)

I'm a total fucking slob
Does that count? :V


----------



## anero (May 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I live in the stomach of a whale.


 
sounds a bit unpleasant


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 6, 2011)

The only furry-like thing in my room is one of those animal-hat things, which I bought whilst being totally smashed at NY Comic-Con, so I guess not. On the other hand a cursory glance at the desk in my bedroom and its piles and piles of sketches and such would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## iconmaster (May 7, 2011)

My room is fairly neat and utilitarian. The only poster I have is a world map. My computer desktop is a solid color. People see me as a computer nerd. Only if someone snooped throght my computer's history would anyone find something.

Being a recent addition to the furry community, I would _like_ to have some posters, plushes, &c. , but no... Not yet.


----------

